

Where's Apple? - samholmes

There hasn't been much excitement or rumors about what Apple will do next. Is the next version of iPhone really all that exciting anymore? What do you think Apple will do to stay current; or would you think that with the lose of Steve Jobs, Apple will expire?<p>There's the iWatch speculation/rumor, but is this all that interesting? What is so exciting about an iPhone on your wrist? Or do you think Apple is developing some cool device using graphene? A watch that could unfold into an iPhone then further unfold into an tablet would be amazing. But, I don't feel like Apple will be pulling this rabbit out of their hat. What do you think?
======
lsiunsuex
Just because a company isn't talking about something or releasing something,
doesn't mean something isn't in the pipeline. Apple is notorious for keeping
their new products a secret.

I love the prospect of an iWatch and hope it happens. I think there is a lot
of potential in Apple TV and its no where at the level it should be within a
year or 2. Once they figure out an app store for Apple TV, they'll have a big
impact on the gaming market and streaming video.

I've had almost every version of the iPhone. Is it getting stagnant? Yeah,
sure. If you want something different more often, move to Android; a new phone
comes out almost every month and there are hundreds to choose from.

It's not Apple's style to talk or release new products quickly. They wait
until their products are polished. The iPhone was in development for years
before anyone knew it existed.

I had high hopes for Microsoft Surface, but in traditional MS fashion, they
rushed it and its not as good as it should be. They only feature I wish the
iPad had was a hard ethernet connection (or dongle) so I can take it into the
server room (we don't run wifi at the office). Surface Pro has this, but its
out of my price range and the the product just seams sub par to me. Maybe
version 2 will be better...

------
michaelpinto
The lesson of Apple is that exciting isn't a good thing. The Newton was very
exciting, and it was a dud. On the flip side the iPod was just a slick MP3
player and changed the company. After that every product they made was
telegraphed in advance: The iPhone was was an iPod phone, and the iPad was
mocked as being a larger iPhone. Also the iPad wasn't innovative because
Microsoft did it first. So those three dull products released years apart are
what put the company back on the map.

Something else that people also forget: As much as I loved Steve Jobs the
company I feel in love with was run by John Sculley. This was the company that
introduced a color Macintosh which was a big deal and actually useful. This
was the company that invented HyperCard which got me and the industry into
"multimedia". This was the company that made the CD-ROM and sound cards a
standard feature of every computer they sold. Apple in the late 80s and early
90s changed my life.

By the way if you're looking at the next Newton there's a huge chance that
Google is working on it with Google Glass. It's a product that is "exciting"
but feels rough around the edges like Microsoft's tablet.

